# What's in YOUR tack room?



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Or as I was also thinking of titling this thread - Tack Room Clutter. 

How many horses are in your barn?
How many saddles are in your tack room?
How many saddles do you actually use?
How many bridles are in your tack room?
How many bridles do you actually use?
How many saddle pads are in your tack room?
How many do you actually use?
How many halters do you own?
How many do you actually use?
How many lead ropes do you own?
How many lead ropes do you use?

I was in my barn today and just happened to have a second to look - really look - at our tack room and...oh dear heavens.

How many horses in your barn? *2*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *7*
How many saddles do you actually use? *3*
How many bridles are in your tack room? *6*
How many bridles do you actually use? *2*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? *8*
How many do you actually use? *3*
How many halters do you own? *like 25*
How many do you actually use? *2*
How many lead ropes do you own? *13 ish*
How many lead ropes do you use? *This one actually depends - it's more of a what's on hand type deal. We have 4 always in use for cross ties and two main ones we use with our halters*


I considered looking at other things like hoof picks and brushes and blankets and random spurs and things but I didn't dare go digging through the entire tack room. I'm sure I'd find hundreds of 

To be fair, we've had over 30 horses go through our barn over the years and most of them each came with all their own tack (grooming supplies included) so...I think we're doing pretty good. What with two full grown quarter horse geldings measuring 15.3 and 16 hh you never know when you may need that old foal halter - right :lol:

What about you? How cluttered is your tack room? Or are you somehow super awesome and able to keep just what you need in there?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have a tack room, but if I did, it would go something like this, based on what I have at the moment.

How many horses are in your barn? 1
How many saddles are in your tack room? 2 (Trying to sell one, though, cuz it doesn't fit the boy)
How many saddles do you actually use? 1
How many bridles are in your tack room? 1 (and I have another being made)
How many bridles do you actually use? 1
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? 6
How many do you actually use? 2
How many halters do you own? 1
How many do you actually use? 1
How many lead ropes do you own? 2
How many lead ropes do you use? 1 (the other one needs to be fixed)

Now, if you asked about bits, I have four plus a leather-nose Little S hackamore. One of the bits will never be used, as it's a bent piece of junk. One is a D-ring French link snaffle, one is a short shank argentine snaffle with a dogbone mouthpiece, and one is my new short shank low port futurity bit with swivel shanks.

And on the subject of reins, I have four pair of reins: a pair of braided nylon barrel reins (that I hate and are too short), a pair of English reins, a pair of heavy split reins, and a pair of woven cotton split reins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

How many horses are in your barn? *2*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *4*
How many saddles do you actually use? *1*
How many bridles are in your tack room? *9*
How many bridles do you actually use? *2*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? *15+*
How many do you actually use? *2*
How many halters do you own? *7*
How many do you actually use? *2 regularly, 2 others to haul (leather so they can break in emergencies)*
How many lead ropes do you own? *4*
How many lead ropes do you use? *2*


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

After 55+ years of riding it would just take too long to list everything in our tack room, basement, storage bins, most of it not used. I shudder to even think of listing everything. It's quite a show when I want something that hasn't been used for years and I have to find it. "I know it's in here somewhere"


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

How many horses are in your barn? 4
How many saddles are in your tack room? 5
How many saddles do you actually use? 4
How many bridles are in your tack room?... 10 -15
How many bridles do you actually use? 6
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? 6
How many do you actually use? 3
How many halters do you own? .... 30 -50
How many do you actually use?10
How many lead ropes do you own? 14
How many lead ropes do you use? 8


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

How many horses are in your barn? *2*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *4*
How many saddles do you actually use? *4!*
How many bridles are in your tack room? *6*
How many bridles do you actually use? *2-3*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? *7*
How many do you actually use? *4*
How many halters do you own? *5*
How many do you actually use? *2 rope for training, 2 web for trailering*
How many lead ropes do you own? *5ish*
How many lead ropes do you use? *3*

To be fair, I didn't actually look because it's hailing out, but I did just clean the other day 
A few others-- I have a full set of white SMBs for my reiner. A pair of knock-off pink boots. Two full sets of polos, and two pairs of bell boots. 
Many, many hoof picks!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

How many horses are in your barn?
Well, technically, there are 15 that belong to my family (me, my Dad, and my brother all have our horses on Dad's property), but there are only 9 that are usable at this time, 7 saddle horses and 2 driving horses. The rest are either too young to start, unstarted because I don't have time yet, or old and retired.

How many saddles are in your tack room?
Um, 9. Mine, my Dad's, my Step-mom's, my neice's, my nephew's, my brothers, one old Billy Cook roper that is a spare, and 2 kids saddles that the kids have since outgrown. We used to have 5 or 6 more but lost them in a fire a few years ago.

How many saddles do you actually use?
6 get used frequently, 1 gets used occasionally, and the 2 kids saddles are just sitting there for the time being.

How many bridles are in your tack room?
Gosh, I'd have to go physically count, but I'd say somewhere in the range of 30-35.

How many bridles do you actually use?
We can only really use 9 at a time since that is how many ride-able horses we've got, but many of those are identical or similar to others. We've got 3 different styles of loose ring snaffles, a bunch of sweetwater mouth curb bits with loose shanks that are mostly similar but have a few minor differences here and there, a couple of billy allen mouth bits, one hinged correction bit, and my brother rides his horse in a gag.

Mostly we've got all the duplicates because most horses do well in them so we can just throw them on any horse and go.

How many saddle pads are in your tack room?
Uh, maybe 15 or so. It's always good to have a spare or 3 laying around :lol:

How many do you actually use?
I personally only use 2, depending on the size of horse I'm riding. If I'm riding a standard sized horse, I use a thicker one but for my big beasties, I've got a thinner pad that doesn't put as much bulk under my saddle.

How many halters do you own?
Whew, maybe 40? When I buy I tend to buy in bulk LOL. Some of them need to be thrown away though, they are old and have started to dry rot .

How many do you actually use?
If I catch every horse on my place, only 15, but I tend to rotate which halter I use so all of them get used, but not all at once.

How many lead ropes do you own?
I only have a couple of _just _lead ropes. All of my halters have attached leads on them.

How many lead ropes do you use?
Same deal as with my halters. They all get used occasionally, but not all at once LOL.


I've also got way more than a dozen other various bits just hanging around in the tack room that I don't ever use. They are either old and worn out, I don't like the style, or were given to me and I think they are too harsh in all but the most extreme circumstances (twisted wire gag bit :?). I keep them around because I can't bear to part with anything LOL.

In the next couple of years, I plan to buy at least 2 new saddles and I've got countless other pieces of tack in my various "wish lists" from multiple websites. I could never use all of it, but I still want it :wink:.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

ForeverSunRider said:


> Or as I was also thinking of titling this thread - Tack Room Clutter.
> 
> How many horses are in your barn? *I own one and am in the process of working with a colt to see if he's suitable for me as a second horse so technically 2 right now*
> How many saddles are in your tack room? *3 two western, one english*
> ...


Only me and my BO use the tack room but it's pretty cluttered..... yes.... we're hoarders!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Answering based on my tack locker and garage 

How many horses are in your barn? *1*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *2*... well technically 4, but 2 belong to my trainer and are just there for storage.
How many saddles do you actually use? *2* one for dressage, one for jumping
How many bridles are in your tack room? *3* one for dressage, one for jumping, one with a little S for trail riding
How many bridles do you actually use? *2* at the moment. Hopefully I'll get to using the little S more when it gets dry enough to go out on the trail...
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? *10 ish?* I have 3 that go with my jumping saddle, 2 dressage pads that I keep for showing only, and maybe 5 dressage pads for every day use
How many do you actually use? *All of them* 
How many halters do you own? *4*
How many do you actually use? *3* A web halter for every day use, leather for trailering, rope for groundwork, and a spare web halter in the trailer
How many lead ropes do you own? *4*
How many lead ropes do you use? *3* one for each of the aforementioned halters. I don't buy new ones until an old one needs replacing


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh geesh... it would take even me (who doesn't have as much compared to some) a while to list everything. It's too much work to go through all of it for the sake of posting on a thread.

What I can say, is that every piece of tack I have has been used at some point, and will be used again. I don't mind keeping little extras around-they always come in handy. Extra bridles are never a bad thing, just in case one breaks (my nice and soft, but thin english bridle broke out on the trail... I had to ride in a halter all the way back to the trailer in close proximity with a herd of wild mustangs. I was nervous!) I went through all the tack and organized it a while ago and found a bunch of extras that I don't use. I put them all together (including broken bits of leather) in a bag. And yes, they have been useful!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

going off memory and the fact my tack isn't actually all in my tack room but in my trailer, 3 different sheds, my garage and my tack room haha

How many horses are in your barn? 
*4*

How many saddles are in your tack room? 
*9 western(all around, show, roper, 4 trail, 2 kids) 2 English (all around and jumping)*

How many saddles do you actually use? 
*3 my all around, moms trail and dads roper*
(and no. im not selling the rest of them. they WILL be used when they're moved to TX haha. plus my niece says she wants to show so all my old show tack will be dumped on her! lol) 

How many bridles are in your tack room? 
*oh god...2 Western show, 2 work bridles per horse so 8 there, 4? English, couple hackamores and a full box of crap bridles my papa gave me*

How many bridles do you actually use? 
*4ish. depends on whos working and doing what*

How many saddle pads are in your tack room? 
*8? a lot of blankets too*

How many do you actually use? 
*2/3 mostly just Red and Charlie getting worked unless my dad goes with us on a trail*

How many halters do you own? 
*a lot. Each has a web and rope, Charlie has a full leather and a bronc noseband halter and again...a full box of crap halters given to me*

How many do you actually use? 
*almost all. except the full leather...that's only for special occasions*

How many lead ropes do you own?
*same*

How many lead ropes do you use?
*depends.*

we have ALOT of tack..but there REALLY IS a method to my madness...I promise haha


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

How many horses are in your barn? *3 [I only own one of them, one is my mother's and one is a friend's that I'm starting to saddle]*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *oh jeeze... haha well there's my saddle, Mum's dressage saddle, the two Westerns and the kid saddle, so 5?*
How many saddles do you actually use? *2*
How many bridles are in your tack room? *I don't actually know, a fair few. Some are broken, others simply haven't had any use since my old boy retired.*
How many bridles do you actually use? *2, will be 3 soon*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? *20?*
How many do you actually use? *3*
How many halters do you own? *Between the 3? 3*
How many do you actually use? *3*
How many lead ropes do you own? *4 but one is broken*
How many lead ropes do you use? *3*

I'm like Drafty, don't even get me started on bits, I have so many. I'd have a million rugs too if I had the money [as it is one horse has 3 cottons, I just only have the one waterproof] and as for random bits and pieces, random show gear, well... let's just say I have tons that I don't need. I do not have a grey, and I don't have a bay anymore, so I don't need the blue-black makeup OR the red-black makeup [I use clear highlighter on my chestnut, not a fan of the panda-eyes look]. I refuse to use baby oil as clear highlighter, instead opting for a sun-safe option, but I have a bottle of that. I have clear hoof polish, but no black [and I don't even use clear]. Ribbon browbands... many MANY ribbon browbands haha [and in the wrong sizes for my horse, I have pony, cob and warmblood sizes and she's a full, I only have plain leather browbands in full], girths in the wrong sizes, somehow a few pieces from my first aid kit have ended up in my show box... 3 pairs of open front jumping boots [even though my horse is only 3 and not jumping yet], an ear bonnet I can't use because my horse is a little thingy about things on her ears...


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

How many horses are in your barn? *2*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *1 (will be buying 2 more soon)*
How many saddles do you actually use? *0 (hence me buying the other 2 saddles)*
How many bridles are in your tack room? *3*
How many bridles do you actually use? *3*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? *2*
How many do you actually use? *1*
How many halters do you own? *5 (actually I have no idea I think there's more)*
How many do you actually use? *any one of them that I happen to grab that day *
How many lead ropes do you own? *god only knows*
How many lead ropes do you use? *all of them*

I also have many other pieces that I use, but I cant list it all. I'm like I kid in a candy store when I go to the tack stores. I normally always come out with something, especially when there is a sale going on. Like the other day I got a new set of shipping boots, they were a clearance item and 75% off, like who in there right mind would pass that up???


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Considering the amount of horses I have, perhaps my answers should all just be "Too many"... 

How many horses are in your barn? *2, but only one is ridden. The other is an old retired gelding. *
How many saddles are in your tack room? *Four - Wintec Isabell, Wintec 2000, Anky Salinero AMS and an ancient stock saddle. *
How many saddles do you actually use? *I'm only using the Wintec Isabell at the moment until I get my Anky refitted to my mare. The stock saddle hasn't fitted since I was 8 and I rarely do anything that I need an AP saddle for.*. 
How many bridles are in your tack room? *Six - an old barcoo bridle, 3 showcraft bridles, a Jeremy & Lord and an Anky.*
How many bridles do you actually use? *Just the Jeremy & Lord. The Anky is my favourite, but it's too bulky for my mare's face.*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room?*I have around 30 or so.*
How many do you actually use?* Most get used. I tend to just grab one and go. The dressage shaped ones get used more than the AP shaped ones. The woven ones are never used. The white show one is used a lot and my pony club one gets used a fair bit. My Zone rep team ones only get used ones a year at States.*
How many halters do you own?*Around 12 or so.*
How many do you actually use?*Three. An old crummy one for when I'm clipping/dying/general show prep. My gelding has a red one that he won and my mare uses a blue one.*
How many lead ropes do you own? *Same as halters They're all attached to halters.*
How many lead ropes do you use?*Just three. A crummy blue one for my crummy halter, a black speckled one for Barcoo's red halter and a brown/blue/white speckled one for Maggie's blue halter.*


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

well... my tack room is in my basement! (most of it) My boyfriend is not thrilled about that, but I said if you love me you have to deal with it! 


How many horses are in your barn? *1*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *4- Guffey barrel saddle(love it and will never part with it even if it doesnt fit my current horse), bob marshall treeless, black abetta, and a hereford tex tan. *
How many saddles do you actually use? *none-I go bareback year round, unless we are going for long trail rides or organized rides. *
How many bridles are in your tack room? *full bridles -8, just headstalls... i do not even know!! *
How many bridles do you actually use? *4 or 5(I do ride more horses than I actually own) *
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? *I think 7 or 8*
How many do you actually use? *when I do feel ambitious enough to saddle a horse I use about 4 of them. *
How many halters do you own? *way too many to count*. 
How many do you actually use? *2 (one for home, one for trailering/going out in public)*
How many lead ropes do you own?*probably 8-10*
How many lead ropes do you use?* 1 (4 if you count the ones hanging in my trailer)*


Its an addiciton. Some day maybe I will have enough horses to fit all my saddles  

but to be fair.. I do ride a lot of different horses, so I have one to fit nearly every body type.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

For the record, I don't have a barn or a "tack room". I board so I just keep everything in the dressing room of my horse trailer. 

How many horses are in your barn? *2*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *2*
How many saddles do you actually use? *2*
How many bridles are in your tack room? *Oh boy. Um maybe 12 to 15?*
How many bridles do you actually use? *With my colt, I'm only using a snaffle on him right now. With Red, I'll rotate bits every now and then to keep him light. So probably 5.*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? *3*
How many do you actually use? *2*
How many halters do you own? *Around 10*
How many do you actually use? *6. Two of them are their "regular" halters and two of them are breakaway halters I use when hauling. I also have two show halters that are using only for showing. *
How many lead ropes do you own? *Maybe around 6 or 7?*
How many lead ropes do you use? *4. Two are their regular leadropes and the other two are attached to their show halters. *


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

How many horses are in your barn? 8
How many saddles are in your tack room? 9
How many saddles do you actually use? 8
How many bridles are in your tack room? 10
How many bridles do you actually use? 10
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? 9
How many do you actually use? 8
How many halters do you own? Probably around 20
How many do you actually use? 8
How many lead ropes do you own? Also probably around 20
How many lead ropes do you use? 8

Our tack room is not too cluttered. We only have one dressage saddle and pad that is not used because it is now too small for the horse it used to fit. My mother intends to sell it at some point. The halter and lead collection is a little rediculous but you never know when you might need a spare and the halters are not all the same size.

If you want cluttered you should have asked about the hay loft. My mom has claimed a corner of the hayloft to store her tack addiction. We have extra blankets, saddle pads, grooming supplies, parelli stuff, etc. None of it is ever used. I have Ursula's leather show halter, and an extra saddle pad at my house.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

How many horses are in your barn? *3*
How many saddles are in your tack room? *4*
How many saddles do you actually use?*2, one western and one english. *
How many bridles are in your tack room? *12*
How many bridles do you actually use? *5*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room?*7, 5 western and 2 english*
How many do you actually use? *2, one western and one english*
How many halters do you own? *9, 3 being rope halters I made and 2 being show halters *
How many do you actually use? *6, depends what I'm doing*
How many lead ropes do you own? *5*
How many lead ropes do you use? *4 *

I do have a ton of other stuff as well. Like 10 sets of reins, even though I only use like 1 on a regular basis. I have a 12 x 12 tack room that is pretty full, but pretty well organized, at the moment. I just don't have the heart to really sell anything since I might need it down the line :lol:. My parents keep saying they're going to cut me off from buying any more tack, but it has yet to happen. I do like making my own tack though, so technically not buying any new tack, just making new tack :wink:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It would take me forever to inventory all my stuff and quite frankly I'm scared to know how much we have. However, I was killing time at the barn today waiting for JC to get done eating and with this thread in mind I counted halters. FORTY SIX and that does not include however many spares are in the trailer tack compartment. I didn't have the key with me to unlock and count but I know there are at least 2, maybe more.:shock:

I have 12 horses and they each have their own nylon halters that I regularly use, then several rope halters that I use on occasion, Thunder's old show halter and another tiny leather foal halter hang in my office for decoration. Then since we used to breed I have a lot of no longer in use foal, weanling, yearling, and then that inbetween yearling but not yet full sized halters. Junk halters that came with horses I bought, some junk ones I bought to send with horses I sold (usually bought mature horses & sold young ones so of course couldn't recycle the junks ones I already had...at least that's my story and I'm sticking to it! ).

I seriously need to have a barnyard tack sale but since we live out in the boonies I doubt it would do much good.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

How many horses are in your barn?*1*
How many saddles are in your tack room?*2 a western (old royal silver) and a english sidesaddle(elan)*
How many saddles do you actually use?*one right now she's too out of shape for the sidesaddle*
How many bridles are in your tack room?*1 english bridle, need a good western one though*
How many bridles do you actually use?* 1*
How many saddle pads are in your tack room?* 1 western pad*
How many do you actually use? *1*
How many halters do you own? *3 *
How many do you actually use? *1 a padded leather halter, one is always hanging near the gate just in case*
How many lead ropes do you own? *only one, the rest broke this winter*
How many lead ropes do you use*1*

My pony wears my old horse's english bridle but she only goes western so the rest of her tack is western. I don't buy much unless I really need it.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

How many horses are in your barn? 2
How many saddles are in your tack room? 5
How many saddles do you actually use? 2
How many bridles are in your tack room? 4
How many bridles do you actually use? 2
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? 12
How many do you actually use? 2
How many halters do you own? 10
How many do you actually use? 4
How many lead ropes do you own? 9
How many lead ropes do you use? 5


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

This is embarrassing... But what I have in my barn between my daughter and I. I'm not sure how accurate these numbers are, but they are what I know for sure. Over the years we have accumulated a LOT of tack. Much of it was not very good, so lately I have been replacing with quality tack. When they say buy cheap, buy twice, this doesn't apply to horses. With horses, it's more like, buy cheap, buy 3 or 4 times.

How many horses are in your barn? 4
How many saddles are in your tack room? 7
How many saddles do you actually use? 3 mostly, sometimes DH rides and we use a 4th
How many bridles are in your tack room? 8-10 plus a bunch of extras.
How many bridles do you actually use? 6
How many saddle pads are in your tack room? 12-14
How many do you actually use? 4-5
How many halters do you own? 8
How many do you actually use? 4
How many lead ropes do you own? 10
How many lead ropes do you use? 4

As for horse blankets, we have 4 for each horse, so at least 16 plus some others.
Fly sheets - 4 (I just threw out 3, so we had 7)
Fly masks - 6 
Rain sheet x 4
Coolers and liners x 4
Heavy winter blankets - 6 or 7 ( I threw out 4 this winter).

Yikes! No wonder DH complains about the blankets!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

saddles 5, halters - stopped counting a bunch. lead ropes 5-6 always need more
lunge lines -3 , bridles .. 8 ? bits 20 . pads .. dont know ten or more..
bandages, brushes, fly spray various meds .. tons
You last visited: Yesterday at 09:06 PM
horses 10 . rideable 5 . winter blankest 4? or 5 . Only blanket if a horse is showing signs of being cold.
fly mask new ones... 8 .. fly sheets 3 dont use them anymore they end up shredded. I do use them under a water proof canvas blanket


----------

